# How do you get the pigeons to breed?



## misspigeon (Jul 3, 2006)

I am a new racing pigeon owner, but before i can allow my pigeons to fly, i must get them to breed so they will consider my home, their home. So this leads me to my question: how do you get them to breed?

i have 2 pairs, one of my females has laid 4 eggs, one of the eggs i have incubated for the 19 days and their is nothing in it, which doesn't surpirse me because the male never showed much interest in her, she has a nest box, and he will go in their everyonce in a while and try and make a nest, but as far as puffing up and dancing and stuff like i've heard they are supposed to do, he hasn't done. What should i do? It's probably too late now, since she's already laid the eggs, but, for future reference
thanks


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

I guess there's nothing wrong with seperating the 2 couples.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

misspigeon said:


> I am a new racing pigeon owner, but before i can allow my pigeons to fly, i must get them to breed so they will consider my home, their home. So this leads me to my question: how do you get them to breed?
> 
> i have 2 pairs, one of my females has laid 4 eggs, one of the eggs i have incubated for the 19 days and their is nothing in it, which doesn't surpirse me because the male never showed much interest in her, she has a nest box, and he will go in their everyonce in a while and try and make a nest, but as far as puffing up and dancing and stuff like i've heard they are supposed to do, he hasn't done. What should i do? It's probably too late now, since she's already laid the eggs, but, for future reference
> thanks


How old are these birds? Pigeons don't lay 4 eggs. I think you've got yourself 2 hens. They will mate up and lay eggs, thus.....the 4 eggs. Probably why you haven't seen the dancing and puffing up too. And, that's why there's nothing in the eggs............


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

I think maybe your 'he' is a 'she!'


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*just tie down the hen*

wut i do with my good rollers is i tie down the females legs (like just tie them together) so she has to sit down then the male will breed her and wowla pair!


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

pigeonlover01 said:


> wut i do with my good rollers is i tie down the females legs (like just tie them together) so she has to sit down then the male will breed her and wowla pair!



That sounds a bit like rape.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Wow this is funny*

 Please dont take this the wrong way I can imagine how the hen feels, violated and forced to be in that situation. Sounds like she got married with a controlling cock, Well my method or way of breeding is simple, learned that from a long time (now retired) person in sports, he told me that keep the cock alone for a whole week with out seeing or hearing anything but his own, then after a week put the desired hen that you want him to mate with then after few hours they are paired and mating...The way I see it is of course like someone here mentioned few months back LOL that pigeon(cocks) are like men, cant live with out getting some love from a woman (thats the best way I can put it) so eventually they will mate and breed after few weeks...

Oliver


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonlover01 said:


> wut i do with my good rollers is i tie down the females legs (like just tie them together) so she has to sit down then the male will breed her and wowla pair!


You gotta be kidding me! Are you serious???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pigeonlover01 said:


> wut i do with my good rollers is i tie down the females legs (like just tie them together) so she has to sit down then the male will breed her and wowla pair!


I would suggest you stop doing that right now, then! You have free choices, pigeons have a right to choices too. If you put a pair in a box and they breed, fine - if they don't, try another pair.

John


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

If you want breeders you can try to a breeding cage for a week or so, that'll get them to mate, but make sure it is a boy and a girl, because my dumb cusion was a color person and he mated 4 pairs of males and 2 pairs of females together.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

pigeonlover01 said:


> wut i do with my good rollers is i tie down the females legs (like just tie them together) so she has to sit down then the male will breed her and wowla pair!


Whoa. Seriously that's harsh.

It's really easy if it's been a long time since the cock has mated, then just put the two seperated from the rest and 'voila, a pair.


----------



## misspigeon (Jul 3, 2006)

I got these pigeons a few months ago-- the breeders i got them from showed me which was male, which was female, (i just hope they knew what they were talking about) i read in a pigeon book that pairs normally have 2 nests, the female will lay 2 eggs in one nest, start incubating, then lay 2 more eggs in another-- the male and her would take turns incubating, and the male would help her make the nests. ---I had this pair seperated off for a while, it was during that time she laid the first two eggs. They ate one, and the other i snatched up and put in an incubator. after they ate the egg, i gave up, and put them back in with the other pair, it was during this time she laid the other two eggs, and this time she actually seemed to care about them. she sat on them and scooted them around inside the nest box, and when she left them, she would always peek inside, to make sure they were ok-- the pigeon i had paired her with for the most part left the nest alone, but did go inside once, and i guess he was trying to work on the nest cause he was scooting around. Any way it ended up that those eggs got ate too-- so now i am eggless, and quite confused.


----------

